# ATV Mounted Ice Shanty



## TJO (Dec 30, 2004)

Anyone know of a company in Muskegon that makes a ATV mounted ice shanty? I found it last year but can't seem to find it now maybe not using the correct key words.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

is this what you ate looking for MPR Rapid Shack


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

roger23 said:


> is this what you ate looking for MPR Rapid Shack


This fits right into the racks on an Arctic cat.


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

thats sweet, wish I had a quad to put it on...


----------



## TJO (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks guys that's not the one I seen before but looks cool. 

The one I stumbled on I found again don't know how but its a Viking Quad Ice House does anyone have or seen one of these do they work good.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I saw a couple of the rapid shacks at Mitchell's bay last year they seemed ok ..if you planed to stay in one place for a while if you are running looking for fish I think it would be a pain


----------



## walleyechaser (Jan 12, 2001)

roger23 said:


> I saw a couple of the rapid shacks at Mitchell's bay last year they seemed ok ..if you planed to stay in one place for a while if you are running looking for fish I think it would be a pain


for "running and gunning"!
I know of several fishermen who use them and I dare you to try to take one off their hands!


----------



## TJO (Dec 30, 2004)

Well the reason I was checking them out is because the pull behind ones get so beat up and they are a pain in the @@@. When we make a move its with the quad anyway most of the time. The Viking attaches to the back rack and also leaves it open for other stuff. It looks good just thought someone might have one that could fill me in.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

I have owned a clam "Quad shack" for 6 years. I believe the pictures that are posted are a quad shack. I love it, the only downfall in my mind is in the case where a group is set up together, and you want to ride a little ways a way, you have to pack it up. I fish on Saginaw bay, which is murder on towed equipment, it is fantastic not to have to tow anything. Also, all your gear and machine is self contained in a heated environment. I have wooden boxes front and back that the shanty folds around. Loading and unloading are great as well, no messing with sled or shanty. It takes me about 5 minutes longer to fold up than everyone else with conventional flip over shacks. I don't believe Clammarkets them anymore however. I know arctic cat did sell 2 versions, one fishing and one hunting, camo with more windows. I am not familiat with the other name mentioned above.


----------



## j-cubed (Jan 21, 2004)

You might want to look at this site ( ryans racks). It might be what you are looking for. I could not afford one so I bought a atv hitch hauler from Cabelas or Bass Pro and with a little modification it works fine. I also saw a new one made by Sheppell. I hope this helps.


----------

